# Please Fix It



## fdd2blk (Feb 17, 2008)

whatever was changed is really f%ckin' with me. i have 444 subscribed posts in "my rollitup". i don't see my new posts until someone posts after me. can we fix this? thank you.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive been saying this but thought I was trippin or something


----------



## natmoon (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah i got rid of all of my "unread" threads by right clicking all of them and selecting open in new tab and then pressing F4 after i had opened all of them.
Still took me 10 minutes though lol


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 18, 2008)

why cant we get this fixed ???????

i dont like looking for things when im stoned....i get lost...

thanks in advance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

i have no idea where i am or what's going on. i'm stuck in the same 2 threads. 
confused
confused
confused


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea where i am or what's going on. i'm stuck in the same 2 threads.
> confused
> confused
> confused


have you talked to rolli ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 18, 2008)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> have you talked to rolli ?



no, he hasn't been around. holiday weekend?


----------



## WoldofWeedcraft (Feb 18, 2008)

I had this issue the other day. All these posts in "my rollitup" and nothing new going on in any of those threads.


----------



## jamiemichelle (Feb 18, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> whatever was changed is really f%ckin' with me. i have 444 subscribed posts in "my rollitup". i don't see my new posts until someone posts after me. can we fix this? thank you.


This same thing has been driving me crazY! But I found a simple solution for the time being. Just go to My Rollitup, like you usually would for your new posts, then go to the left side of the page and click on LIST SUBSCRIPTIONS under SUBSCRIBED THREADS.
Then it brings the page that normally comes up. 

Hope that helps a lil bit.


----------



## Zekedogg (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh word...good find Jamie....Ok I must go to work now


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Feb 18, 2008)

yea, thats the only way i know to follow post.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 18, 2008)

another way to help ya... get to the rollitup homepage...
scroll to the bottom and find "mark forums read" and it will get rid of all that...

Forum Key





Forum Contains New Posts





Forum Contains No New Posts





Forum is Closed for Posting
* Mark Forums Read View Forum Leaders *


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 22, 2008)

This was added last week or so, so it is going to have your last 2 months worth of threads fdd2blk i feel for ya  it will sort it self out what was happening was anyone that was online for 9 minutres or more the sytem would mark all threads as read.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 22, 2008)

rollitup said:


> This was added last week or so, so it is going to have your last 2 months worth of threads fdd2blk i feel for ya  it will sort it self out what was happening was anyone that was online for 9 minutres or more the sytem would mark all threads as read.



somethings still different. when i click "new posts" i only see pots others have replied to. it used to show posts i've recently replied to in lighter colored text. that part is gone. now i only see "new posts" after someone other then me has replied. that's the part that's messing with me. once i post in a thread it disappears until someone else posts in it.


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somethings still different. when i click "new posts" i only see pots others have replied to. it used to show posts i've recently replied to in lighter colored text. that part is gone. now i only see "new posts" after someone other then me has replied. that's the part that's messing with me. once i post in a thread it disappears until someone else posts in it.


yep. hopefully that changes back. its REALLY fuckin with me too. i have over 100 posts in myrollitup, so confusing.


----------



## gogrow (Feb 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> somethings still different. when i click "new posts" i only see pots others have replied to. it used to show posts i've recently replied to in lighter colored text. that part is gone. now i only see "new posts" after someone other then me has replied. that's the part that's messing with me. once i post in a thread it disappears until someone else posts in it.


this has been driving me nuts also, my system is gone and im having to relearn how to navigate.


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 24, 2008)

it's still fuckin' with me. it's hard to even follow along with anything.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 24, 2008)

Are you guys talking about when you go into your control panel there used to be like 3 or 4 sections one was like posts you made,one was posts you posted in and then last 5 posts?? I thought it was just me all those ar gone in my control panel.I have a huge list of threads I subscribe to and then I have the rep section but the parts where the posts I made are gone and the part that shows my recent posts is gone.Is that what you guys have? I thought when I was trying to stop the mass mailing of subscribed threads coming to my email I did something.My panel is all screwed now and Im still flooded at 2 am with mass emails of every thread I have posted in///;


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 25, 2008)

I got the same issue as FDD I think, not that it is a biggy. When I respond to someones post, it used to come up under the "new posts" section as a lighter shader of red. Made chatting on multiple threads easier as you didn't have to go to the section to see if there was a response. You could just stay in "new posts" and update periodically and when the unbolded post, which I already responded to, showed up bolded again, I could again respond as I knew someone had posted a response. Maybe so as not to clog the "new posts" with chatting??


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 25, 2008)

ughh.....my email is overrun with subscribed threads. what to do what to do


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 25, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> ughh.....my email is overrun with subscribed threads. what to do what to do


Edit your e-mail by removing 1 letter. Problem solved.


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 25, 2008)

ya i could do that. but i still want rollitup to have my correct email... wish things would go back to how they used to be. the last two weeks have been crazy on here. i guess its cause were growing, which isnt a bad thing


----------



## ccodiane (Feb 25, 2008)

smokinjs said:


> ya i could do that. but i still want rollitup to have my correct email... wish things would go back to how they used to be. the last two weeks have been crazy on here. i guess its cause were growing, which isnt a bad thing


Damned progress!


----------



## smokinjs (Feb 25, 2008)

ccodiane said:


> Damned progress!


 
i know right. wouldnt it be sweet if we could jsut lock the site. and not let any new members in. lol


----------



## mastakoosh (Feb 25, 2008)

i cant find the threads i like anymore. it is a conspiracy against me!!!!!!!


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2008)

What if i toned it down to 1 week instead of 2 months ?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2008)

I changed it to 5 days... all posts later then 5 days will be marked as already being read.


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 26, 2008)

okay, but what about the problem with the "new posts" section?


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 26, 2008)

the new posts section that was at the bottom of the home page ?


----------



## ScarletteSky (Feb 26, 2008)

The icon "new posts" in between "search" and "Mark forums read". Yes that's the place. Whenever I make a post or thread, it doesn't show up there at all. So if I were to post in the indoor growing section, it would show up in that forum, but not in the "new post" section at all. So a good chunk of people who probably scroll through the new post section answering questions, like I do, aren't answering mine lol. I'm going cross eyed here. Any idea what happend?


----------

